

Prismatic launches a full redesign and shares their awesome design process - janaboruta
http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2012/11/29/new-prismatic-web

======
Narretz
I think I am not the first ine to suggest this, but if you have a company
blog, put a small section at the top, where you a) state what your company is
about and b) link to your main page. If my first contact with a company is
through a blog, I always will want to check first what the company is about,
to decide if I want to spend time reading. If you put barriers in my way
during that step, I might not even bother at all.

~~~
bradfordcross
Great point. It's always easy to assume context where there is none! :)

------
jagira
DAE hate their font choice? I guess the previous font stack of sans-
serif/verdana fonts looked better.

~~~
bradfordcross
What in particular do you dislike?

~~~
melchebo
I'm not OP, but in general you don't want to use serif fonts on (72dpi) LCDs.
Maybe you all have retina display screens at work, on but regular low
resolution screens serif fonts slow down reading speed.

See this site for example.

------
benbjohnson
Looks great! The underlying service is fantastic so it's good to see the web
UI updated. I'd be curious to see some of the other design options they looked
at.

I have a few questions:

1\. Why is the nav on the right? When I'm scrolling through articles I keep
wishing the main content was more centered.

2\. Did you guys look at doing a serif font for the header and a sans serif
font for the summary? I feel like it would separate the two more.

~~~
bradfordcross
1\. it may go away entirely soon or change dramatically. We largely agree with
your sentiment. :)

2\. Yes, the meta serif turns out to be as readable as it gets for body copy,
it's just spectacular! We may later have a toggle so you can select this theme
or an all sans serif option...

------
michelleclsun
Great! Big fan of Prismatic :) One thing I don't understand is that sometimes
there's a dollar sign next to an article (eg one from Forbes.com). What does
that mean?

~~~
bradfordcross
It means there is something you can buy. Click the link and you go to amazon
and if you buy whatever the item is, we get an affiliate. this is early
testing of the revenue model we're working on.

------
brcrth
So much better now. My only complain is that when you shrink your browser
window you lose the interests section, which I visit all the time for specific
news.

~~~
bradfordcross
We want to understand exactly what you mean. Can you please send a screenshot
to feedback@getprismatic.com ?

------
bluepaper
I'd quite like to sign-up to this actually, I'm all for specific websites
using my tastes to deliver to me what they think I'd like. Saying that, I'd
like to sign up using my Google account, why must you be able to 'manage [my]
contacts'. Is there a way to opt-out of that, or do I just have to sign up for
a stealth account? A little off-topic, I do apologise.

~~~
bradfordcross
These perms are just to be able to use your address book so that we can
autocomplete emails when you email share stories.

~~~
bluepaper
Okay, I'll trust you on this one! It's looking promising, Although I was a
little stumped when it stuck me on a "We're learning your interests" page with
no indication of...anything, really.

Also, maybe going to the 'landing' page when already logged in should re-
direct me to my home page? It gave me the impression I hadn't logged in and
got a little faffy.

Besides that,as I said, looking promising and I look forward to seeing what
comes up over the next few days/weeks. Thank you!

------
emcl
OT, Prismatic is impressive in the choice of articles it displays. So much so
that i have noticed it's getting a bit creepy. On some days when i happen to
open a lot of pages on a particular topic, Prismatic will start showing me
related stories. So is it tracking histories? Do all such services track
online usage?

~~~
bradfordcross
Prismatic learns from everything you do. We have implicit signals (when you
recommend, share, shave, remove, or click), and explicit signals, when you
follow topics, publishers, or people. We know more about your interests than
anyone, and you can expect that to be more true over time. Fortunately, we are
only partially evil, so we mostly use this information to make your life more
interesting, and only occasionally, we will use it to troll your newsfeed! :-P

~~~
emcl
I'm OK with Prismatic using information from twitter and any activity on
getprismatic, and but i would not share the rest of my browser usage. For
instance there was this day when i was reading up on XML on the browser and
opened a bunch of pages on it. Then i fire up getprismatic and lo and behold!
i find XML tagged suggestion. That was spooky;)

~~~
bradfordcross
we don't look at browser history, but we may release a browser plugin for
chrome that lets you share, recommend, and save stories from the web to
prismatic.

------
warseph
It's a fine article, but the blog could use a bit of UX tweaking too. I have
no idea what prismatic is, and the lack of a link to their homepage from their
own blog seems like an obvious flaw, which i've seen really often in most
website/startups blogs.

~~~
bradfordcross
Another commenter pointed this out, it's a fair criticism and we'll make an
update to the blog accordingly.

------
tpbrown
Looks good. Thanks for bringing it up to date!

~~~
bradfordcross
for realz, the web needed so much love some of internally were not using it
much due to utter shame!

~~~
melchebo
Try again with proper grammar?

------
melchebo
The white space at the right could be used in better places. Now it only
contains two icons.

------
IgorCarron
from the outside it looks great. But still can't run in on Chrome/XP or on
iOS4.

------
amongayt
Looks great!

~~~
bradfordcross
thanks!

